# Saddle fit opinions round II



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

it loks like it fits to me. i love how the saddle matches your horses coat


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Which saddle do you think fits him? 
I have 2 different ones up there


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

the first one looks more to a fit with his back, and steep wither.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

So the Ovation?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

With the riser on the new saddle it helps A LOT and it sitting a bit to far forward but it looks MUCH better!! Remember extra pads temporary fix though.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know it's a temp. fix, but it's all I can afford ATM.
I know its a bit forward too. I was in a bit of a hurry


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

yes the, Ovation


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the video of me riding.
Please do not make any comments on my equitation.
In the Ovation I had no stirrups, and in the Crosby, my boots would get stuck in the stirrups.
He was also being a bit fresh too.






I know it's not the best video, but any input is appreciated!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

It's hard to tell from a picture, but the Ovation appears to be wider in the gullet and sit more level on him. Try fitting your fingers under the pommel while mounted to see if it keeps you from sitting on his withers. Sometimes a pad with a channel down the middle (Fleeceworks makes great ones) will help give you extra room.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

in my opinion the Ovation looks like a better fit, its not as snug around his withers than the other one.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

^^^yup^^^^^^^


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, i'll let you know what I think.

To be the Ovation looks to be too wide on him. I can only fit 2 fingers when the saddle is girthed up and no pad. (I can fit even less with just a thin pad and me in the saddle). So based on things that I have read online, that is a bad fit.

I think the Crosby is a much better fit. It is raised up above his withers, there's enough clearance and IMO it fits better on him.

Did anyone watch the video and see any differences in the saddles while I was riding?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I watched the videos and I thought that, in the video atleast, he looked more comfortable in the Crosby with the raiser pad because he was lowering his head and appeared to be being more supple, but that could have also been from the fact that he was settling in to be worked...
I'm no expert though and I'm having a hard time finding a saddle that fits my girl too... Good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sometime this week, I'll ride him again in just the crosby with the riser pad and record that.

Like I said, from stuff I've read and looked at online, the crosby seems to fit better than the Ovation. I took pics of the ovation just to compare, but from the looks of it, more people like the look of the ovation over the crosby :?


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

the Crosby saddle fits the best.

there is not enough clearance of his back in the ovation saddle, as with the Crosby it fits his shape nicley. If you look, through the saddle you should be able to see 'light' (aka to the other side) the back should not be blocking your view. the ovation is just a smudge too wide and I can tell you from having a horse that is extreamly picky about her tack (as in will put you in the dirt if her saddle does not fit almost perfectly or her bridle is not adjusted correctly so on and so forth), that just that little difference of the saddle clearing the spine can give you a totally different horse.


----------

